# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  JUCO football?

## (TLF) CHAMPION54

Does anybody know if they drug test at JUCO schools or not?

I know alot of guys going to play football for JR Colleges and they were wondering!

Thanks.

----------


## BgMc31

> Does anybody know if they drug test at JUCO schools or not?
> 
> I know alot of guys going to play football for JR Colleges and they were wondering!
> 
> Thanks.


Not unless the school has it's own drug testing program. Otherwise JUCOs don't fall under the NCAA drug testing protocol.

----------


## (TLF) CHAMPION54

Yeah my buddy told me that, but I had to get more oppinions.
Thanks Bgmc31

----------


## BgMc31

Anytime, brotha!!! Keep in mind that the reason why many JUCO guys get heavily recruited is because there is no drug testing at that level. Once they get to the D1 level and all the testing NCAA does, they usually fade, quick. I experienced that when I was frosh. My college (in 91), only recruited 10 high school athletes and the rest were JC recruits, they all ended up being shitty, except for one.

----------

